# What is going on at Auburn. "All In"



## fairhopebama (Aug 25, 2012)

Auburn center Reese Dismukes arrested for public intoxication

Published: Saturday, August 25, 2012, 9:05 AM     Updated: Saturday, August 25, 2012, 1:18 PM

 By Charles Goldberg/Auburn Bureau, The Birmingham News, Press-Register, and The Huntsville Times
 Follow 


Reese Dismukes

AUBURN, Alabama – Auburn center Reese Dismukes was arrested for public intoxication Friday night and released on a $300 bond, according to Lee County Sheriff online records.




Auburn athletic officials are aware of the arrest and are gathering information about the incident, said someone familiar with the situation. 




Dismukes started all 13 games and won freshman All-American honors last season, and is expected to be a mainstay in the offensive line this year. Tunde Fariyike, a sophomore who played sparingly last season, is the backup center. 




Auburn opens the season next Saturday against Clemson in the Chick-fil-A Kickoff Game in Atlanta.





This kid is from this area of the Gulf Coast. If I remember correctly he was in trouble about a month ago with another player over some racial issue's outside of a fast food joint. What is going on there. Seems to be very little discipline right now. Sure players are being dismissed from the team but where is the guidance and mentoring.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 25, 2012)

Just trying to get numb preparing for the beat down they have got coming next Saturday


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 25, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Just trying to get numb preparing for the beat down they have got coming next Saturday



Let's hope Alabama take one to so the NC talk this year for them will come to a end. Which it wasn't going to happen anyway but Michigan beating them on a national stage will bring closure.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 25, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Let's hope Alabama take one to so the NC talk this year for them will come to a end. Which it wasn't going to happen anyway but Michigan beating them on a national stage will bring closure.



Jealousy is a terrible thing. Good luck to your Vols. Are they in the hunt this year for a BCS bowl or at least some bowl besides the toilet bowl.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Let's hope Alabama take one to so the NC talk this year for them will come to a end. Which it wasn't going to happen anyway but Michigan beating them on a national stage will bring closure.



Sorry but Michigan will not beat Bama.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2012)

Thug!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Thug!!!



Negative, it's just peer pressure.... He just couldnt say no.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Negative, it's just peer pressure.... He just couldnt say no.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

fish hawk said:


>


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 25, 2012)

Suspended.  And deserved it


We are self destructing.  The last two years have been unbearable.  

Unreal.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 25, 2012)

What a moron.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 25, 2012)

Kawaliga said:


> What a moron.



I really would not go that far with his issue.  A college kid getting drunk at a frat party.  But the amount of happenings certainly concern me.  He did make a costly mistake.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 25, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Suspended.  And deserved it
> 
> 
> We are self destructing.  The last two years have been unbearable.
> ...




I just don't get it. These guys have an opportunity that many kids can only dream about and they are throwing it away. As far as Auburn self destructing, I have to agree.  I don't know where it is coming from up there.  But they seem to have some major issues going on. I know the recruiting is good. They are going after a lot of the same players Bama is going after. Something is happening when they get on campus. Just curious what you guys think. Is it the attitude of coaches like Trooper?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I just don't get it. These guys have an opportunity that many kids can only dream about and they are throwing it away. As far as Auburn self destructing, I have to agree.  I don't know where it is coming from up there.  But they seem to have some major issues going on. I know the recruiting is good. They are going after a lot of the same players Bama is going after. Something is happening when they get on campus. Just curious what you guys think. Is it the attitude of coaches like Trooper?


We have a bible thumper and it has killed us the last few years. I think it is just the thug mentality or other schools cover up more than we hear about.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2012)

How in the world did i ever get thru that time in my life without getting arrested? I thought i was immortal, partied hard, stayed out late, and drank like a fish on gamedays in Tuscaloosa.
 I don't think this is an issue with coaches, just the age group. Not condoning it, just saying we've all been there. At least it wasn't a DUI.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 25, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I just don't get it. These guys have an opportunity that many kids can only dream about and they are throwing it away. As far as Auburn self destructing, I have to agree.  I don't know where it is coming from up there.  But they seem to have some major issues going on. I know the recruiting is good. They are going after a lot of the same players Bama is going after. Something is happening when they get on campus. Just curious what you guys think. Is it the attitude of coaches like Trooper?




I knew one of you jokers would eventually bring up tayler. Lol

I'm sure he is the reason Reese got drunk last night.  Get real

Every team has these problems.  Some handle it and some get it swept under the rug.   We are just having our share right now.  Hopefully, the kids will get it together ultimately, they are at fault.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We have a bible thumper and it has killed us the last few years. I think it is just the thug mentality or other schools cover up more than we hear about.....



Dosen't hurt to have local LEO's onyour side either. That is one advantage we have never had.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We have a bible thumper and it has killed us the last few years. I think it is just the thug mentality or other schools cover up more than we hear about.....



Cover up? Haterz gonna hate!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

He's all in.......the bag!


----------



## weagle (Aug 26, 2012)

We will be fine.  We take care of business and move ahead WDE


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 26, 2012)

I heard that what drew attention to him was him driving down the street waving a towel out the window screaming WDE and WWTD (what would Trooper do).  Waiting to see if his dad will call the local sports show down hear to defend him.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Aug 26, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We have a bible thumper and it has killed us the last few years. I think it is just the thug mentality or other schools cover up more than we hear about.....




who is the bible thumper?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2012)

Mwaldrop said:


> who is the bible thumper?



Coach Mark Richt................


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I heard that what drew attention to him was him driving down the street waving a towel out the window screaming WDE and WWTD (what would Trooper do).  Waiting to see if his dad will call the local sports show down hear to defend him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 27, 2012)

What kind of football program is Auburn coach Gene Chizik running?
Published: Sunday, August 26, 2012, 5:00 AM 
 By Kevin Scarbinsky, Birmingham News al.com 


Auburn center Reese Dismukes, who started every game as a true freshman in 2011, has been suspended for the 2012 opener. (Birmingham News/Hal Yeager)
BIRMINGHAM, Alabama - Forget the excuse that lots of college kids drink and do stupid things, even the ones that don't start at center for SEC football teams.

Don't try to rationalize Auburn center Reese Dismukes getting arrested - and suspended - a week before the opener against Clemson as an isolated example of boys being boys.

It's not.

It's time to take a hard look at the accumulation of issues involving current, former and future Auburn players this calendar year alone and ask a hard question that everyone from the school president to the athletics director to the head coach himself should be asking.

What kind of football program is Gene Chizik running?

Is it a program whose coaches take too many chances on talent at the expense of character in recruiting to try to keep up with their very successful rivals?

Is it a program whose players keep seeing their teammates get suspended and dismissed for their actions but, for some reason, don't seem to get the message?

Is it a program, not quite two years removed from a national championship, with serious cracks in its foundation? 

Dismukes got arrested at 2:03 a.m. Saturday on a charge of public intoxication. That's far from a felony, but it's a problem on a number of levels.

He's a returning starter. He's 19 years old, which means, if he's guilty of that charge, he's also guilty of underage drinking, perhaps not for the first time. And his arrest is just the latest example of an Auburn football player embarrassing himself, his teammates, his coaches and his program.

It's not good enough anymore to argue that other schools also recruited the Auburn players that have gotten into trouble. The fact is, these players are getting into trouble while at Auburn, or in one case, on the way there, and it's happening in numbers too big to ignore. Consider the rest of the lengthening and troubling rap sheet from this year alone:

Starting tailback Mike Dyer, after getting suspended for the Chick-fil-a Bowl for an undisclosed violation of team rules, leaves the program for Arkansas State. He's later dismissed from that program after a traffic stop in which the arresting officer says he found marijuana and a gun in the car.

Former wide receiver Antonio Goodwin is convicted on a charge of armed robbery and sentenced to 15 years in jail. Three other former players - Mike McNeil, Shaun Kitchens and Dakota Mosley - await trial on charges stemming from that same March, 2011, home invasion.

At Goodwin's trial, Dyer testifies that the gun used in the robbery was his. Dyer also testifies that, during his two years at Auburn, he "consistently" smoked synthetic marijuana. Another player, DeAngelo Benton, testifies that he has smoked synthetic marijuana while at Auburn.

True freshman quarterback Zeke Pike is arrested on a charge of public intoxication and sent home by Chizik, with no timetable set for a return. Pike decides to transfer to Louisville to play tight end.

Six people are shot, three fatally, at a party just off campus. One of the wounded, Eric Mack, is a current Auburn player. Two of the deceased, Ed Christian and Ladarious Phillips, are former Auburn players. At the preliminary hearing, a witness testifies that the trouble started with a verbal disagreement between the alleged killer, Desmonte Leonard, and Benton, who allegedly pointed at Leonard and said, "That boy is going to die tonight."

Benton, a senior wide receiver, is later suspended indefinitely for an undisclosed violation of a team rule.

Sophomore defensive back Jonathan Rose is sent home and given his release from the football team for undisclosed reasons, though his Leeds High School coach says the reasons have "nothing to do with grades or anything that deals with the police." Rose transfers to Nebraska.

True freshman tailback Jovon Robinson starts fall camp, then is sidelined when the Memphis City Schools say that a high school guidance counselor altered his transcript. The NCAA deems Robinson a non-qualifier, which forces him to leave Auburn. The NCAA interviews a former high school coach of Robinson's, as well as his 7-on-7 team coach.

Auburn five-star defensive line commitment Dee Liner gets arrested twice in 10 days in July, once for an altercation with a police officer that had pulled over his mother and the second time for criminal trespassing for jumping a fence at a public pool. In August, Liner is suspended indefinitely by his Muscle Shoals High School team after walking out of practice.

Put it all together, and all the trouble is a disturbing trend.

It's one thing to lose five games on either side of a national championship season, with another handful of defeats a distinct possibility this season. It's far more suspect in a head coach's fourth year on the job to lose player after player to suspension or dismissal.

The disciplinary actions taken by Chizik suggest that the program isn't out of control. The repeated need for disciplinary action raises the possibility that the program is headed in that direction.


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2012)

If you're going to recruit these thugs you need to make sure the university and law enforcement are on the same page.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 27, 2012)

riprap said:


> If you're going to recruit these thugs you need to make sure the university and law enforcement are on the same page.



absolutely.


----------



## Crimson (Aug 27, 2012)

fairhope said:


> What kind of football program is Auburn coach Gene Chizik running?
> Published: Sunday, August 26, 2012, 5:00 AM
> By Kevin Scarbinsky, Birmingham News al.com
> 
> ...



Ha!!!!  They are eating their own now.  The Banker and the Ole Drunk are pulling the strings now and putting the heat on No Teeth.   Watch Petrino be there in a year or two.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Aug 27, 2012)

If I were arrested everytime I was publicly intoxicated I'd have spent a good portion of my weekends taking trips to the station.

They'll learn or they'll be dismissed.  Just that simple.  Some kids think they are above it, but I think this team is quickly learning they are under a spotlight and the consequences are serious.

As for Coach Chiz:  Wouldn't trade him for anyone.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 28, 2012)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> If I were arrested everytime I was publicly intoxicated I'd have spent a good portion of my weekends taking trips to the station.
> 
> They'll learn or they'll be dismissed.  Just that simple.  Some kids think they are above it, but I think this team is quickly learning they are under a spotlight and the consequences are serious.
> 
> As for Coach Chiz:  Wouldn't trade him for anyone.


Ditto, wasn't to long ago shoe was in the other foot. Cocaine anyone ,glass houses and all.No one team is immune to these incidents


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 28, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Ditto, wasn't to long ago shoe was in the other foot. Cocaine anyone ,glass houses and all.No one team is immune to these incidents




Yep.  We have only had two arrests since before last season started.  Both were for public intoxication.    Im not worried about that.  Its being a little overdone....

Both those kids were severely punished..


----------



## weagle (Aug 28, 2012)

So Comical.

Auburn folks are behind Coach Chizik all the way and we know he's a man of character and is running a fantastic program.

These threads remind me of the "worst hire ever" threads.  

If you are clueless about SEC football you might want to try the hobbies and Crafts forums:

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 1, 2012)

I hate Aubby as much as any sane rational guy, LOL. That said, this is leaning towards the blown-outta-proportion side. Not a big Scarbinsky fan anyhow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2012)

Going out and getting in trouble with the law right before a game 
And letting your team down ain't cool either. Especially before the season opener.


----------

